# A new view on bad experiences



## Jon (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you ever asked the question "Why me?" I know I have.

I have put a lot of thought into this and have what I will call a New View on bad experiences.  I would like everyone to think about this and then give your own feedback to this thought.

A QUICK INTRO

Picture for a moment that everyone is the same in that we all went through the same experiences, had the same problems or even no problems at all.  What would that be like?  Heaven?  or the opposite?

I believe it would be as far from heaven as you could get.  Sure you would have a lot in common with others.  Heck, you would have EVERYTHING in common.  There wouldn't be anything new you could talk to them about that they didn't already know about.  

In reality we live in this world of extreme differences.  Some are rich, some are poor, some seem to live perfectly happy lives while others seem forced to endure so many trials.

MY VIEW

This view of mine has been developed as I have experienced many depressing things, and watched relatives & friends do the same.  For years I asked "Why Me?", and "Why my Brother?", and "Why my friend?"

I went through many emotional pains, depression and suicidal tendencies.  Why?  

To teach me to be a teacher.

I realized that if I kept all that I have experienced to myself then these experiences that I went through are good for nothing to me or anyone else.

What if I decided to share what has worked for me?  What if I was MEANT to go through these bad, depressing experiences as a way to mold me into something much stronger.  What if I was meant to experience the bad and to learn how to overcome the trials in order to teach my own children or friends how to avoid or even overcome these same things.  Suddenly, I have turned my bad experiences, or rather the things I have learned, into something positive.

My new view is that we are here in this life experiencing different problems so that we can learn how to overcome them, and then help others to do the same.  We are all connected and we are all here to help one another.  

Sometimes depression is chemical, sometimes it is emotional.  But if we don't give up, if we continue moving forward with hope, we can and will learn what works for us and in the end can use what we learned to help a friend, a family member, or a child to overcome trials faster and we can share an increase of love for one another as we work to make this world a better place one friend at a time.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2005)

Jon said:
			
		

> My new view is that we are here in this life experiencing different problems so that we can learn how to overcome them, and then help others to do the same. We are all connected and we are all here to help one another.


...and to learn... whatever it is we were put here to learn.

That pretty much sums up my view, too, Jon.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree too.


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup. If not faced with difficulties, how would one learn to be there for others, or even for oneself when the hard times did come? How would one develop a sense of empathy?

Dealing with problems in life is no fun, but it does give one a perspective that can only be gained through experience. )


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm still learning. it's been a very painful road, but i've gotten through it, and learned so much from it. no doubt there is a lot more there to learn. i find there really is truth in the idea that without loss or pain we cannot really grow, learn, transform.


----------

